# Trek 800 sport worth...?



## BradHP (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi all,

Brand new here, haven't ridden a bike in many years, but looking to get myself on something sort of cheap (price wise, not quality).

I found this, TREK Bicycle , it looks really nice, but I don't know if it is worth that price ($95 obo).

The seller doesn't know what year it is, but bicyclebluebook.com shows the 2002 version, the last year of this model, valued at $51 in like new condition.

So I guess the real questions here are how much weight do those book values have, and what should I offer without insulting the seller?

Anyone have experience with this model and a realistic value?


----------



## qdavison (May 10, 2015)

Looks like an older super low end Trek. I don't normally go by blue book but $40-50 is probably more accurate. $20 at a garage sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

It just depends on what bikes are going for in your area, I wouldn't put too much stock in Bicycle Blue Book. It looks like it is in good condition. 

There are 3 on eBay, $160, $100 and $200, all "or Best Offer". Searching "sold" listings, $86, $147, $27, $100, $51. At least some of these were plus shipping. 

He's had it listed for 4 days, he's probably ready to accept less.

Hth


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I had one in 2000 it was $199. Red. Rigid. Tinsel steel, with a cromoly fork. V brakes with Grip Shifts. Threaded quill stem and heavy handlebars. It was awful. I just HAD to put a suspension fork on it and a threadless headset and stem with a new handlebar.

Today I'd give someone $50 if its in MINT condition, if not $35. 

This bike needs upgrades for any trail riding except for light riding like at parks or city trails. You will be putting your life in your old hands if you take it out to the mountains. Its only one notch better than a Walmart bike. For city riding, leave it alone. If you have further questions on this model, let me know.

EDIT: If you search for the Trek 820, it comes with those upgrades, though not a great fork but entry level its better than the 800 Sport. At that time I was broke and I couldnt afford the 820.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Honestly, I'd rather have the 800 over the 820. For most casual riding on street, smooth dirt trail, gravel, asphalt, and even lightly duty trails (1" rock garden stuff), I prefer a rigid steel fork over a cheap junk suspension fork. You get predictable control and feedback from a steel fork, vs. a pogo stick fork. For serious trail riding with rocks and roots, a proper suspension fork is preferred, but at this price point, I'd go rigid.

After about 5 years, blue book value is useless. It's all about condition. I'd go 1/3 MSRP minus wear and tear. If it started at $240, I wouldn't go higher than $80. Probably much less if it had heavy use or was left outside to rot. Based on pictures, it looks OK though. Check it out, make sure the rims are straight, no notchiness rim rub feeling when you gently press the brakes when riding (aka no bent rims), tires are not dry rotted, shifting is good and doesn't go off the high or low ends, cables are not rusted and move freely (especially brakes when you let them go), wheels spin freely on their own for at least 20 seconds (hopefully more). No side to side wiggle in the cranks, wheels, or forks due to badly adjusted bearings. If all that is good, I'd go $80 max. Prefer $60.


----------



## BradHP (Jul 27, 2016)

It doesn't sound like they plan to move on the price. Told me they sold a similar one in much worse condition for $70.

I guess I'm too nice, because I always worry about offending people by offering too low. Any good general rules on how to low to go for an obo?


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

BradHP said:


> It doesn't sound like they plan to move on the price. Told me they sold a similar one in much worse condition for $70.
> 
> I guess I'm too nice, because I always worry about offending people by offering too low. Any good general rules on how to low to go for an obo?


Tell them exactly what you wrote here. You worry about offending people because you wouldn't want it done to you. Ask them what is the absolute least they would accept for it. I like the other person telling me that so I know if we are in the same ball park before I even make an offer. This way, you never wind up offering more than they would have originally taken.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Dr Evil said:


> Ask them what is the absolute least they would accept for it.


I did exactly that when I bought my Jamis Quest and the guy came back with the number I was planning to open with. It's a good approach and not offensive as you are putting it on them, they already have a figure in mind and it comes off as kind of "I don't want to waste your time, let's get this done".


----------

